# Long time coming



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

After shooting a small buck and doe his first couple seasons, my 10 year old has been dead set on getting a "nice" buck. He's insisted on going every conceivable minute the last two years, hunting in weather from 70 degrees to -3 degrees, and to his credit never complained once. He's been ready to pull the trigger a number of times and for various reasons it's just never worked out. It finally did last night. I doubt he'd admit it, but he almost cried he was so happy.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Very impressive!! Way to stick with it!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice big heavy 8 point!..happen to weigh it?..gonna be a challenge beating that one.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a beautiful monster buck.
A true life lesson that consistency and determination pays off. No doubt he'll remember...and reflect back on that lesson the rest of his life.
Extreme Congrats to that young man...and the proud dad as well.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice big heavy 8 point!..happen to weigh it?..gonna be a challenge beating that one.


No, my scale crapped it self a while back and I never replaced it. I wish I had. It was one of the biggest I've had in the garage. Biggest I remember weighing was 175 dressed, and this one was considerably bigger.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck! Congrats to your boy!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Great buck! My son is 9 years old and is passing on does and small bucks as he also wants a big one. Got to admire any kid that wants to put the time in to get a big one.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice! He put a good shot on it as well.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

An epic harvest M. It sounds like he loves the outdoors !!! Awesome !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats to him.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to the young man


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats nice buck!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to a determined young man.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What a stud of a deer! Congrats to him he might have more patience then most of us


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Beast!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That deer has a huge body! I am guessing it to be over 200 lbs dressed out? Hope he had some help getting it out of the woods. Very nice buck and good shot placement. What county was the buck taken?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck of a buck! Congrats to your son!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Can't believe nobody else said it - nice shot young man! Of course that is a beautiful mature deer as well congrats!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. He's still on cloud nine, and apparently got a lot of attention from kids and teachers at school that he secretly liked. 
Like most older bucks this one was covered on wounds, but it had a nice surprise for me. A softball size pocket of puss/infection behind the antlers that poured out as soon as I stuck a scalpel in to cape it out. I had to pour/wipe out about 3 cups of that crap, dern near lost my supper. It also only had one good eye, it's left was shriveled up and hard like a marble. Looked like it had been ruptured in years past. He already has a spot on the wall picked out, I'm gonna have to brush up on my taxidermy. 
BTW, it was in Guernsey County.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/Wildlife-RelatedDiseases/Pages/BrainAbscessSyndrome.aspx


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TheKing said:


> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/Wildlife-RelatedDiseases/Pages/BrainAbscessSyndrome.aspx


Interesting. This one was more on the neck, but I did take in a deer back when I did taxidermy that had some sort of brain abscess. It looked like a typical infected spot on the skull cap caused from fighting, but once I cut the cap off I realized there was actually a hole through the skull and there was infection in the brain. Deer acted fine, but I always wondered what was going on there.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats that's a nice buck


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Interesting. This one was more on the neck, but I did take in a deer back when I did taxidermy that had some sort of brain abscess. It looked like a typical infected spot on the skull cap caused from fighting, but once I cut the cap off I realized there was actually a hole through the skull and there was infection in the brain. Deer acted fine, but I always wondered what was going on there.


I googled it to see if it had been seen before. The inclusion of the eye issue made me think twice after reading about BAS.. I had never heard of it before that.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats to your son. That is one monster buck. I've caped out a number of bucks with scars and puncher wounds to the neck and face. Some with puss sacks but nothing like your talking. 
I wonder, have you or your son seen this buck before?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m going to go through trail cam pics again, but he doesn’t look familiar. But I’m hoping I do have a pic or two of him. Would make a neat story for him to tell his buddies.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats to your son on a FINE deer. And it’s great to hear that he set a goal and worked his butt off to see it through. Don’t see enough of that in most of these younger kids. 
Now I hope that buck helps him with those does at school


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> I googled it to see if it had been seen before. The inclusion of the eye issue made me think twice after reading about BAS.. I had never heard of it before that.


I had not heard of BAS either.
Thanks for posting it TheKing.
That is an interesting read...especially the part that states deer with BAS are 'not fit for human consumption' because the bacteria could be throughout the body.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Beauty! Perhaps the Buck of a Lifetime!
Likely(swollen neck is always a big tale-tell) still in the rut. It is not unusual for big bucks to make a five mile(and back) circuit from it's "home" teritory during the rut(even in lightly wooded, semi-urban areas). Few years ago, a distant neighbor found a buck couple years ago hit by a vehicle on a fairly busy road easily that far from his "stand location" where he had many(all season) trailcam pics of it with a particular "rack deformity" for ID. Kinda saddened him since he had planned(hoped!) to hunt and take it on his place the next week during gun season. I have a mount of a big racked deer taken on a friends property in Harrison cty. The friend was retired, hunted from several stands, had hundreds of feeder pics, literally "names" for all the bucks he had, but never saw this "bruiser" before. They move a lot!


----------

